# misfire game calls



## housergeorgia1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Im trying to get a wood duck call from misfire game calls but the website must be down if anyone know him or has any suggestions let me know


----------



## thar31321 (Jan 10, 2012)

I just sent him a text. He should be by shortly


----------



## housergeorgia1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks I hear he has the best wood duck call...


----------



## housergeorgia1 (Jan 10, 2012)

my number is 7063082046


----------



## ams1231 (Jan 10, 2012)

You won't be disappointed. I won't go to the swamp without my misfire woody call.


----------



## CootCartel (Jan 10, 2012)

x2  well worth the money!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 10, 2012)

I really like mine as well.


----------



## jwjack7641 (Jan 10, 2012)

Their woodie calls are so effortless to use


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Jan 10, 2012)

how much are they?


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 11, 2012)

I got mine last year for 35 a piece


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 11, 2012)

Lee is on this forum. He makes awesome woody calls.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 11, 2012)

Lee is a good people, makes some great sounding and looking calls too.


----------



## tony2001577 (Jan 11, 2012)

CootCartel said:


> x2  well worth the money!!



x3 ! great calls !


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 11, 2012)

I appreciate the compliments guys. Anybody interested, just send me a PM.  100% satisfaction guarantee


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 11, 2012)

Also, I am working on a website. Just wont be till after I get back from Arkansas week after next


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 11, 2012)

GADAWGS said:


> Also, I am working on a website. Just wont be till after I get back from Arkansas week after next



Let me know if you need a chaperone


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 11, 2012)

housergeorgia1 said:


> my number is 7063082046



FYI, this is not my phone number. I just talked to houser and he said he has received several messages wanting a call. If you are interested, please PM me and I will get you squared away ASAP


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 11, 2012)

Lee makes some great calls guys, you shouldn't be disappointed. I've bought a couple woody calls and turkey calls from him and they've all been top notch!


----------



## pignjig10lb (Jan 11, 2012)

Both my girls and I has a Misfire Wood duck call, they are the best. I also have a few mallard calls from Lee too and they are great!!


----------



## carrolluga1 (Jan 11, 2012)

I just ordered one today! Can't wait to get it in to use for the end of the season!!!


----------



## jason porter (Jan 13, 2012)

great calls you will not be disappointed


----------

